# highway/railway maps



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

post the highway and railway map of your country or even your continent.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

North American railroad map:










There are 228,464 KM of working railway in the United States, down from over 282,000 KM of railway as recently as 2000. There were at one time 132 Class 1 railway companies in the United States. This has been reduced down to 7 today to increase efficiency and stay competitive. This explains a lot of the track being taken out of commission, since the number of companies has been reduced and absorbed.

Rail moves 38% of all United States freight, compared to only 8% in the EU. Rail moved 2,165,000,000,000 ton-Km's of freight in the United States in 2005. This is 9.09 times as much as the 15 member EU. 

Most passanger rail was taken out of service in the 1950's and 1960's in America. Most travel is now done via car or airplane for long haul trips.

There is an increased study of high-speed passanger rail in the United States in certain dense regions where it would be feasible. For most long distance travel, people prefer to fly a few hours compared to being in a train for up to a few days.

Here is the proposed network of high speed rail:










This is the United States highway network:










Blue is limited access freeway consisting of at least 4 lanes of traffic, which is divided with on-ramps and off-ramps. There is no stopping allowed once you are on the system. The red lines are the regular highways with intersections, and many are not divided. 

This map shows the Interstate system by usage in the United States:










There are 256,000 KM of highways in the United States, with 75,346 KM of Interstate grade highways.

1/3 of all long distance travel in the United States is completed by using the Interstate System of roads. All 50 of the United States capitals are directly on the Interstate System except 5, which are more rural/small cities.

Interstate 90 is the longest Interstate in the US at 4,861 KM in length for that one road alone.

Trucks hauling freight on the Interstate System drove 145,172,000,000 miles in 2005.


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

^^ Very interesting recopilation, Chicagoago. Could you tell me which is the most important rail freight hub in the US? Thanks a lot in advance. :cheers:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Chicagoago said:


> Rail moves 38% of all United States freight, compared to only 8% in the EU. Rail moved 2,165,000,000,000 ton-Km's of freight in the United States in 2005. This is 9.09 times as much as the 15 member EU.


Facinating statistics there Chicagoago.

I was wondering, how the remaining 98% of freight is transfered across the EU. I know that a large amount still travels on barges through the main rivers and canals, much more than the US does (and more than I've seen anywhere else in the world). It is really quite amazing to see the continous stretch of barges travelling past central Düsseldorf along the Rhein, some of them are really massive, and also it's great that the rivers are still "working rivers".

Would the slack in the EU from rail freight be due to the larger use of water? Obviously in Southern Europe, transport between say Barcelona and Rome would be far more efficient by boat.

I'd love to see some stats on this.

cheers.


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

a map of australia's rail( only major lines though, can't find one with every bit of rail on it):










Australia has a total of 47,738 km of railway.

and road:










Australia has a total of 810,641 km of roads. Can't find anywhere a valid statistic for how much of it is freeway, but judging by maps, Australia's freeway network would probably be around 1200km long, and slowly expanding.

Becuase Australia is so big and our population so small, it is a hassle building roads and freeways long distances, for there is simply not enough tax money, and not a population need for them.
Cheers


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Dutch Motorway network: 2400kms.










Dutch Railroad network: Blue; Electrified, red; Not-Electrified, 2809kms.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Map of motorways in SLOVENIA:


_http://www.avtoceste.si/img/LPROAC2006.jpg_

Motorways and 4-lane expressways are designated with thick green line, both, dark and light (except that short section by Hungarian border, and also the Karavanke Tunnel on the Austrian border has just one tube).

Total: 410 km of motorways and 47 km of 4-lane expressways.



Map of railways in SLOVENIA:

Red line - double track
Grey line - single track


_http://www.slo-zeleznice.si/sl/infrastruktura/zeleznisko_omrezje/vrsta_prog/_


_http://www.slo-zeleznice.si/sl/infrastruktura/zeleznisko_omrezje/elektroenergetika/_

Total length: 1,228.7 km, of which:
- double track: 330.4 km
- single track: 898.2 km
- freight transport only: 106.1 km
- passenger transport only: 2.2 km
- mixed transport: 1,120.4 km
- electrified: 503.5 km


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Crocodine said:


> ^^ Very interesting recopilation, Chicagoago. Could you tell me which is the most important rail freight hub in the US? Thanks a lot in advance. :cheers:


Chicago actually handles around 1/3 of all freight rail traffic in the United States as well as being a large national passanger rail hub.

37,500 rail cars on 1,200 freight trains pass through Chicagoland each day, and the area employees 38,000 people in the rail industry.

The area is currently working on a program to spend over $1,500,000,000 to upgrade the horribly overused rail infrastructure in the local region.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Justme said:


> Facinating statistics there Chicagoago.
> 
> I was wondering, how the remaining 98% of freight is transfered across the EU. I know that a large amount still travels on barges through the main rivers and canals, much more than the US does (and more than I've seen anywhere else in the world). It is really quite amazing to see the continous stretch of barges travelling past central Düsseldorf along the Rhein, some of them are really massive, and also it's great that the rivers are still "working rivers".
> 
> ...


I'm not sure on the EU.

I know much of the water travel within the United States takes place on the Mississippi River. There are 54,000 barges/ships that pass through the Port of South Louisiana each year and transport roughly 245,000,000 tons of cargo. This is the 3rd largest port in the world.


EDIT


Ok, found one thing on the EU that says in 2002 81% of EU freight moved by road, 13% by rail, and 6% by water.

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/ld200405/ldselect/ldeucom/52/52.pdf

It's quite long...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Swiss Railway network:









Swiss Motorways (Autobahn)


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Chris1491 said:


> Dutch Motorway network: 2400kms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you beat me to it


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

aussiescraperman said:


> a map of australia's rail( only major lines though, can't find one with every bit of rail on it):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo aussie dude uhh

u know for the rail maps they show it connecting tasmania how does that work because i was jus wondering or is that like a shipping service because arent they far apart

anyway uhh i think australia is like a beautiful continent after asia then comes africa or south amer then antarc and finally last place is a tie between n.a and europe wow i went off on a tangent


----------



## Jean Luc (Mar 23, 2006)

itsmevishal2k4 said:


> yo aussie dude uhh
> 
> u know for the rail maps they show it connecting tasmania how does that work because i was jus wondering or is that like a shipping service because arent they far apart
> 
> anyway uhh i think australia is like a beautiful continent after asia then comes africa or south amer then antarc and finally last place is a tie between n.a and europe wow i went off on a tangent


As shown there is a ferry service, operating daily between Melbourne, on the mainland, and Devenport, Tasmania, called the "Spirit of Tasmania". Check out: http://www.spiritoftasmania.com.au/. Two ferries are usually used on the service: "Spirit of Tasmania I" and "Spirit of Tasmania II", but sometimes one is in dry dock. You can travel just as a passenger, or you can take your car with you i.e. it's a vehicular ferry. It takes trucks and buses too. It crosses a stretch of water called Bass Strait, which has a reputation for being rough, so if you're queasy it's best to fly. AFAIK there is no longer any direct connection to the mainline rail network at the wharf in Melbourne where the ferry ties up. There used to be a suburban rail line from Flinders Street station in the Melbourne CBD to the wharf, served by the city's suburban trains, but I don't know if freight trains were used to transport goods to and from the wharf. About 15-20 years ago the line was converted to light rail, so now trams run from the CBD to the wharf.

The rail map only shows the routes taken by long distance passenger trains (plus a few commuter services) i.e. the railway lines on which they run. The names of some of the trains are shown e.g. "The Indian Pacific" and "The Ghan". In other words, rail lines which don't carry passenger trains are not shown, and with many passenger serivces having been withdrawn over the last 30 odd years there are many of these lines, probably a majority of the system, IMO. Tasmania has no regular passenger trains at all, only freight, which is why none are shown in that state.

The above paragraph only refers to systems that are or were once government owned and operated. In the Pilbara region of NW Western Australia there are a number of private lines built, owned and operated by various mining companies, which they use to transport iron ore from the inland mines to ports on the coast, where the ore is loaded onto ships for export. These trains are impressive to say to least, being the longest in the world (one was about 8km long I think!), and require a number of locomotives - at the front, in the middle and at the rear - to shift the enormous weight. This is the most efficient way to move the ore over the distances involved, usually a few hundred kilometres. As these lines were built for the express purpose of transporting iron ore, once the mines are exhausted they will probably be closed and the track removed.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

itsmevishal2k4 said:


> yo aussie dude uhh
> 
> u know for the rail maps they show it connecting tasmania how does that work because i was jus wondering or is that like a shipping service because arent they far apart
> 
> anyway uhh i think australia is like a beautiful continent after asia then comes africa or south amer then antarc and finally last place is a tie between n.a and europe wow i went off on a tangent


Grow up dude uhh:cheers:


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

*Japan*

JR network (most long-distance trains in Japan are operated by JR.)









Highway network


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Highways (and motorways/expressways) of Iran 










Iranian Railways










^^ Does not include new rail ways currently U/C. Here is a map (not english  ) of the current ongoing expansion (yellow lines).


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> 37,500 rail cars on 1,200 freight trains pass through Chicagoland each day, and the area employees 38,000 people in the rail industry.


1200 trains A DAY???

R u sure it isn't supposed to be 120?


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

^^ lol..that would mean that 120 trains were carrying 37,500 carridges..300 carridges long? i think 30 is a bit more practical.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, I didn't even do the math for it. I just thought that 1200 freight trains per day in a single city seemed implausibly high!


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

only in chicago..but yeah, that is a hell of alot of freight.


----------



## pacopaco (Sep 28, 2005)

*FROM SPAIN*

Hi all

I've seen great maps here in this forum!, i'm gonna give my little piece from Spain. Here attached the motorway map and the high speed train ( current ; being-built ; and planned network ) from Spain.

The comments in the map are in spanish, but i think is understandable easily!

This maps are so big so i'm gonna give you the link, and try to download the file from your browser:

MOTORWAY SPANISH MAP:

http://xs211.xs.to/xs211/07044/RCE676.jpg

Or if you want to click on the thumbnail:



and

TRAIN NETWORK OF SPAIN ( HIGH - NORMAL SPEED ) 

Link to download complete image
http://xs211.xs.to/xs211/07043/RFE24.jpg

clickable Thumbnail :


:cheers:


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

all those lines freeways? divided..grade interchanges and so on? i can't read the definitions


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ There's about 12,000 km of them in Spain! Of course look just at the thick lines, all colors, but only dark, the light lines are planned freeways ("planificadas"). I don't know what the broken lines represent (I don't know what "en obra" means, maybe "under construction").


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

OK, I'll try to make a translation:


Autovías de acceso urbano: Urban access highways.

Autopistas AP-XX en funcionamiento: Existing AP-XX (tolled) highways.

Autopistas AP-XX planificadas: Planned AP-XX (tolled) highways.

Autopistas AP-XX en obra: AP-XX (tolled) highways, under construction.

Autovías autonómicas en funcionamiento: Existing Autonomic (those which don't depend on state administration, but on Autonomous Communities' administration) highways.

Autovías autonómicas planificadas: Planned Autonomic highways.

Autovías autonómicas en obra: Autonomic highways under construction.

Autovías A-XX en funcionamiento: Existing A-XX (not tolled) highways.

Autovías A-XX: Planned A-XX (not tolled) highways.

Autovías A-XX en obras: A-XX (not tolled) highways under construction.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Hmm, from the banner it looks like "Australia Day" is over! And it's still not midnight in at least three states!

There are many excellent rail maps to be found on the Internet. The Australian one above comes from http://www.railpage.org.au/railmaps , which contains many other excellent clickable maps of this continent showing passenger traffic frequencies, and interlinking with timetables. covers New Zealand as well.

This apparently inspired efforts abroad. Jean-Marc Schwartz has provided excellent maps of France & Canada: although I've printed out the maps, I can't find the URL in my favourites for the moment. Not only do these maps provide traffic density info for the entire French network, they're attractive enough to hang on your wall (I put them in a "display book"). I'm afraid Canada's network is looking a bit ravaged.

I've also made a great UK rail atlas: here's a good place to start ... http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/tocs_maps/maps/ .

For Europe in general, I'm pretty sure http://www.europrail.net/maps/maps.html was the site I spent half my monthly quota on, but it's now either offline, defunct , or I've got Altzheimer's.

There's also some great Japanese sites ... http://www.infomapjapan.com/images/map/tokyo-JR.pdf , for instance.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

pacopaco said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've seen great maps here in this forum!, i'm gonna give my little piece from Spain. :cheers:



Thanks for that, I split it into two A4 portrait images & printed it out.

My Spanish isn't great, but I think i've worked most of it out. I presume "estudio de viabildao" means 'viability study" and "estudio informstivo means "information study". but "en dia o proytecto" & 'estrechia" ?

Looks like some pretty serious feasibility studies in Southern Spain ...


----------



## pacopaco (Sep 28, 2005)

PLease try to download the big map not the thumbnail!

The bigger map has a detailed description of all the maps. The problem is that are written in spanish, but in this world with a dictionary....

Not all are free, the light green ones are toll motorways, but the other ones are totally free, ones from the central government and the dark green ones are made by the regional governments.

The non continous lines are motorways that are being built currently, and the semi-transparent ones are planned ones. The different colors ( different to light and drak green ) are to separate the A-XY, being the X=1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 made in different colors.

The high speed train-map have contious black lines ( lines in servce ) , non contious black lines ( being built ) , and semi-transparent black lines ( planned ) , and the other are the traditional normal speed train lines ( different types of lines , diesel, and electrical.... ) 

If you have more questions, ask them, i will answer them!:banana: 




aussiescraperman said:


> all those lines freeways? divided..grade interchanges and so on? i can't read the definitions


----------



## pacopaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Good translations!

ok these words are more difficult:

The translation of "En* DIA*" is , that this project is being evaluated by the Ministry of enviromental issues and nature. The translation of DIA ( Declaracíon de Impacto Ambiental ) , is "nature and enviromental impact declaration", that is absolutly necessary to start defining the project and then start the building.

After the possitive answer of this DIA evaluation , starts the definition of the detailed project ( project status in the map ) 


And the last word.... "estrecha". It's important to remark that the spanish railway network has traditionally made with a wider railway that the european railway. The new high speed trein network is compatible with the default size of railway, and in the future all the network is going to be compatible with the european network. 

The word "estrecha" means narrow. So this narrow lines ( the red ones ) have narrower lines than the normal spanish railway network. This is because the difficult orography that the north of spain has, and this narrow railways are prepared for this difficult zones.






Yardmaster said:


> Thanks for that, I split it into two A4 portrait images & printed it out.
> 
> My Spanish isn't great, but I think i've worked most of it out. I presume "estudio de viabildao" means 'viability study" and "estudio informstivo means "information study". but "en dia o proytecto" & 'estrechia" ?
> 
> Looks like some pretty serious feasibility studies in Southern Spain ...


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

pacopaco said:


> PLease try to download the big map not the thumbnail! <...>
> 
> If you have more questions, ask them, i will be answer them!:banana:


I have downloaded a 7419 x 6162 map. that's big enough for me. Thanks!


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

*ITALY*

*HIGHWAYS*



Many highways are currently under construction and are not shown in the map

*RAILWAYS*



*HIGH SPEED NETWORK*



The high speed line Turin-Milan-Bologna-Florence-Rome-Naples is in advanced state of construction and will be ready within 2009.

The lines Milan-Verona-Venice and Milan-Genoa are currently under construction

The line Naples-Bari has been planned


----------



## PlaneMad (Apr 10, 2005)

Indian Highway network








SVG file http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:India_roadway_map.svg
info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_highways


Indian Railway network








SVG file http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:India_railway_schematic_map.svg
info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Railways

Sorry, a bit too lazy to read all that and give a summary


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ How do I turn .svg files into .jpg, for instance?


----------



## PlaneMad (Apr 10, 2005)

You cant! Its SVG for a reason, use opera browser to view it in all its glory, or install the adobe svg plugin.

For the lazy butts there are raster versions however:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:India_roadway_map.png
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Railway_network_schematic_map.png


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

PlaneMad said:


> You cant! Its SVG for a reason, use opera browser to view it in all its glory, or install the adobe svg plugin.
> 
> For the lazy butts there are raster versions however:
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:India_roadway_map.png
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Railway_network_schematic_map.png


well, this lazy butt thanks you except for your ettiquette. Personally, I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

PlaneMad said:


> Indian Highway network
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of those motorways aren't build. But maybe under construction/planning.


----------

